

How a Little Nudge Increased Email Subscribership 500% - seanellis
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/a-little-nudge/

======
morganb180
Love how they used Qualaroo to harness visitor intent through a thoughtful
combination of implementation rules and question asking. 500% is an epic win
by any measure.

------
carlospox
Wow! results are nothing short of amazing!

